# [ODMP] Dearborn Police Department, Michigan ~ October 3, 2005



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

A Commander with the Dearborn Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 3, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17894*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




































Commander Dale Bernock 
*Dearborn Police Department
Michigan*
End of Watch: Monday, October 3, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 47
*Tour of Duty:* 23 yrs
*Badge Number:* 244

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Monday, October 3, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Commander Dale Bernock suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a physical fitness exam at Crowley Park. Other officers present noticed that he was having trouble breathing, and then he collapsed. The officers immediately began CPR. He was transported to Oakwood Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Commander Bernock had served with the Dearborn Police Department for 22 years, and commanded the Investigations Division. He is survived by his wife, son, and parents.


----------

